# Prepping for loss of communication....



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

When it comes to natural disasters, etc, how do you all plan for loved ones to get with you.
Wife and I planned it so, we will meet somewhere, known to all. And have contingency plans for if we dont all meet at one place in due time.
One thing I havent ventured into is CB radios. Are there simple ones that have 10 to 20 mile ranges, easy to use?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I plan on using aldis lamps and semaphore flags. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

THere are a lot of radios that claim 20 miles but they will only do that theoretically or in a line of sight fashion.

Here are the basic rules to understand: 
The higher the frequency the greater the loss

This means that UHF radios (operating in the 462MHz range will go further in a line of sight fashion but will more easily be absorbed by ground and foliage or building materials than VHF frequencies (130-180MHz)

CB radios operate in the 32MHz range and will travel the furthest through obstructions and across terrain, but they require a 1/4 wave antenna (minimally to optimize performance or else you will suffer VSWR issues and it will lower your overall power...In lay-mans terms this means your antenna will be bigger on CB (roughly 7 feet for an omni pole antenna) than on a VHF or UHF radio. Any shorter and you are degrading performance. Newer antennas can get the electrical length without the physical length being that big so look for those if you go that route.

Most locations have VHF/UHF repeater services, but assuming there are power issues these will likely be affected too.

I'd go with the CB and have a VHF back up and plan landmark link up plans so that you can at least be within a short distance of each other if you don't have comms.


my2cents


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Since our kids live in different states, at distances ranging from a mere 300 miles to more than 1,000, we don't have any "meet ups" planned.

As far as communications, we loose power on a regular basis from events such as hurricanes to typical Florida summer thunderstorms with 60+ MPH winds. Out here in the NE Fla piney woods a good breeze often blows a limb onto a powerline, and presto - blackout. One of the draw backs of country life.
Wife has HAM capability plus CB, I have CB.
Our Wifi runs off the phone landline, and so far even Irma didn't knock out the phone system. So, we have internet, email, text messaging, etc. We can, and have, run this off an inverter plugged into the cigarette lighter in the wife's truck with the wire run through the kitchen window.
If it looks like electric will only be down a few hours, this is a lot easier than firing up the generator and running lines in 150 feet from the barn.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Smoke signals.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

So far our electrical power has only failed twice in 20 years. There is a siren about a block from our home, and yes, it's very loud. On the bright side, I can be at a full, deep sleep and still get jarred from bed, so I'll know the world ended.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

As a ham operator I firmly believe ham is the way to go and I teach the Technician class for free to preppers. I go the 
extra distance to better explain the differences and benefits of VHF/UHF for short ranges and HF for much longer ranges. 
No one form of ham is perfect. A tool for every job and every job needs a tool. The ability to communicate during a 
disaster if a necessity. Durning SHTF disaster, it is imperative. And only thru hands on use can you full learn how to
utilize any tool. Becoming a ham operator allows you to learn how to use the different forms of ham radio comm. I also
cover EMP shielding for comm equip.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I have two daughters. One needs very detailed instructions and has my grand kids. I need this to be very very simple. CB radio is simple.
Ham for my youngest... She is smart and has more time...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Any recommended CB radios. Ham I will have to dive into later..


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve, if you listen to as much radio as I do you'll know that the old "Art Bell" show will play old re-runs of Coast-to-Coast. Very often he starts to wax nostalgic on Ham radio and setting one up.

My wife and I did the CB thing when it was popular. It was a mess when everyone got home from work and jumped on the same channel.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Steve40th said:


> Any recommended CB radios. Ham I will have to dive into later..


For a basic CB that you don't intend to have a CB shop modify a Cobra 25 and a Cobra 29 are good choices and transmit with about the maximum legal 5 watts.. If instead you are looking to have the CB shop bump up the output power I like the Stryker SR 447. The SR 447 is a 10 meter radio that a CB shop can modify to run in the 11 meter band (CB channels) and can be tuned to swing over 90 watts without a linear. It also has great reception and a very clear transmit.


----------



## JWolffe (Sep 28, 2019)

Not sure if your intent was to discuss how to improve the likelihood that you don't lose communication, but in regards to the title and OP:

My main question, regarding predefined meeting locations, would be if you have alternatives or situation-based primaries? 

Since where you may want to coordinate would possibly differ based on the location, scale, and type of disaster/SHTF scenario. In the most basic scenarios, there could simply be a family bug-out/in property, likely your own home. For slightly larger scale issues, you may still have that be your meeting location, to bug-out from as a unit.

Beyond that, it would have to depend on your available resources, including financial (pre-SHTF) and property access to prepare (pre-SHTF). Personally, our family is so spread out, we'd likely have to coordinate a mass exodus, with our bug-out supplies, to the most central and rural family property. This is not currently prepped or planned for though.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

JWolffe said:


> This is not currently prepped or planned for though.


I'm not even certain it could be planned for. For example, lots of us depend on electric devices or tools charged by electricity. That all comes to an end if some future "power" shuts down our collective access to power. This is one of the many reasons that my reloading and sharpening tools do not depend on any energy other than "Tourist power."

Another thing about safety is something I read about in lots of gun magazines. Usually some author mentions that firearms don't do much good if they are left on the nightstand at home. To that end, my jeans all have holsters and firearms on them. I don't have to think or check for reloads, I just put on my jeans and go to face our changing world.

Sure, the first month it felt strange, but now it feels strange if I don't feel a pistol press against my kidney.

Oh, and be sure to carry a decent knife. Fingernails are not much good in fighting off an attacker or clawing your way out of a locked basement.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

My family is spread out to around 15 miles. One family member and family lives 30 miles away, has a very large house. 
We have stated to the kids, if a disaster happens, come to Mom/Dads house , which is me and the wifes. But if comms go down, ie cell phones, I would want the kids to be able to call somehow, easily, in case they have issues getting there.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve, you got me thinking. For quite a while I figured that a full tank of gas in an F-150 would pretty much save my wife and I. Now I wonder about roads, police blockades and my SIL that lives about a mile away from us.

Here's my concern. Sure, "a mile away" seems like a breeze, but what about snow-packed roads, accidents, police re-routing the streets and if our friends are home or trapped at their jobs. Just a quick turnaround in weather can trap and disorient the very people we need to contact. And here's a new wrinkle, about one year ago there was some shake-up, and we could not get an on-line phone connection because of the traffic. We could not contact friends, and they could not contact us.

I have the smaller 4.6 liter V-8 in my truck. Yeah, even loaded I can make +/-300 miles depending on the load and weather. You really have to be in a sudden 17-inch Wisconsin snowstorm to realize one pot of hot coffee and some cheese is all you have.

And yes, I have been the "drafted corporal" who had to go out and find supplies...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

When SC had their snowmaggeden last winter? 2017? I had a 4x4 Jeep Liberty.. I went through my neighborhood, watched idiots all over trying to drive, and stopping in snow. I drove to my in-laws, checked on them and drove back. Cops make me take a huge detour to another town and back through another area to my house. It was far worse, and much more dangerous on those roads then the ones I came from..
And seeing how people cant drive, scares the hell out of me.
Our society is not prepped well at all. And LEO can make things worse when they shut roads down, for our safety.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, Steve, it looks like we both get punished for being prepared. My guess is that if you ever see a black F-150 behind you with all wheels biting it's probably me!

Funny thing about "food." I have found that as the snowstorm makes itself known someone will mention the issue of having "enough food." I mean, even in Wisconsin we have TV weather reports. How come people don't buy enough groceries when they see a storm coming?

Did you ever hear me say, _"'Scuse me a second, Mr. Mugger, this knife is a tad dull..."_


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think people are over tasked daily, use drive through too much, and dont pay attention to weather


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> and dont pay attention to weather


In my particular case, my wife and SIL refuse to pay attention to the weather. They have a "girls' morning" every Sunday where they go out at 9:00AM and go see five-dollar movies despite how pedantic the film might be.

As you know, the weather is bad and to make it worse, the skies are overcast. There's a dirty little secret I probably should keep to myself, but in for a penny. Here's the truth--_Wisconsinites cannot drive an automobile, they are worse than our Illinois tourists_.

I have started a groundswell campaign entitled, "_Hey idiot, it's called a turn signa_l."

The only conclusion I can draw after driving cars, trucks and motorcycles for +45 years is that because Wisconsinites have lights on their Christmas trees they mistakenly believe red lights on their cars are simply festive. It's either that or they are trying to save electricity.

I have dreamed and envisioned my own death. I'm on the I-94 Interstate and I decide to change lanes at about 70 MPH. But ahead of me is both a Wisconsin driver and one from Illinois. My dream ends with me in a hopeless quandary on which car will kill me quicker and with more mercy.

...don't laugh, come and drive here...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> I think people are over tasked daily, use drive through too much, and dont pay attention to weather


I think it's more like "My vehicle has 4WD/AWD, anti-lock brakes and an airbag.... that means _it's physically impossible _to go skidding on ice and into the ditch!" I see far more 4WD and AWD vehicles in the ditches here than I do old-fashioned RWD


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I think it's more like "My vehicle has 4WD/AWD, anti-lock brakes and an airbag.... that means _it's physically impossible _to go skidding on ice and into the ditch!" I see far more 4WD and AWD vehicles in the ditches here than I do old-fashioned RWD


Yep. Some people still know how to use the e brake to assist in traction..
I showed my daughters how to drive in the Liberty, in the snow. Keep moving, dont stop, and left foot brake and turn the wheel as necessary as extra help.. Many things to learn in snow n ice..


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Yep. Some people still know how to use the e brake to assist in traction..
> I showed my daughters how to drive in the Liberty, in the snow. Keep moving, dont stop, and left foot brake and turn the wheel as necessary as extra help.. Many things to learn in snow n ice..


When I was 13, my dad would take me in his Bronco to some commercial property he owned to help clear the snow. He'd do the lot while I, of course, used a shovel on the sidewalks.

On the way home (still 3 or 4AM), we'd stop at the local shopping mall and we'd have a How To Control Your Vehicle In A Spin lesson. I'd get it up to 30 MPH or so, and he'd reach over and turn the steering wheel one way or the other, putting us into a spin or fishtail. It was my job to get out of it.

Best damned driving lessons I ever had.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I see far more 4WD and AWD vehicles in the ditches here than I do old-fashioned RWD


So do I, and I have a theory.

It's kind of like wearing a bullet proof vest and thinking live-fire won't hurt you. I've seen pictures of cops getting hit in the vest, and it usually cracks a rib and hurts like stink. Same with vehicles.

Since most people do not venture out in icy, snowy conditions, there hasn't been a lot of time for practice--and I remember my first jaunt.

My brother and his friends needed a lift home, and my dad didn't feel like going out. He tossed me the keys to a Plymouth with a humongous V-8 motor and told me to pick up the kids. What my dad didn't know was that the roads having been wet by rain were now slightly frozen and the cars skated like they were on ball bearings.

I touched the brakes once and the big Plymouth just kept sliding forward and angling to the left--turning the steering wheel did absolutely nothing. Taking all those kids home one by one on unsalted suburban streets taught me a valuable lesson.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Hey folks, I’m not actually dead just busy..
I’ll be following this thread closely, I have walker talkies spread out about every 2 miles out to about a 10 mile radius of where I live, I’ve had mixed results, but it’s been a decent set up and it’s cheap and redundant.
I have a small bag with cloths, snacks, cash and a pistol with each bag, about 12 in total. I have not been able to orchestrate a full test of the network yet though.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Any recommended CB radios. Ham I will have to dive into later..


I've collected and refurbished CB radios for the past 15 years or so... kind of a practical preparedness hobby. A lot of the radios I've picked up for free or just a couple dollars. The one in my pickup, however I bought new through Amazon for about $45. It's a compact Uniden PRO520LX (not the 505 or 510 models that don't have gain control). I have it paired up with a Wilson Lil' Wil mag-base antenna. That radio has set in my truck, parked outdoors through 10 New England winters and 90% humidity in the summer and has never failed to reach out 5-6 miles or more. I would not hesitate to recommend that model CB for price, reliability and performance. You just have to match it with a good proven antenna, set it up well and check the SWR once a year or so.

You can spend more and no doubt get a good radio for your money, but with the reliability and performance of the 520XL, I'd say put the extra money into good quality antenna like a Wilson... hard to go wrong.

I've given a few of my refurbbed radios to neighbors and keep a couple of the Cobra hand-held ones around to use for shorter range neighborhood watch type of application. They're not the most powerful com choice out there, but for cost-effective neighborhood and close family SHTF communications, they're a good practical option. I have a good scanner for getting HAM, weather and other long distance emergency info, but my thought is that most of the people I'll need to actually have a conversation with in a SHTF scenario, live within 4-5 miles. I can hand them one of my radios, rig up a DIY dipole antenna and a 12 volt battery and we're good.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

I never call anyone anyway so I am not too concerned. Although I think I will be getting into HAM radio this year. thought I would study for the test over the winter

al


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

agmccall said:


> I never call anyone anyway so I am not too concerned.


Well, you should have at least one person who you can call and who can call you.

I mean, even now, my enemies call me and ask if I'm still alive. After all these years it's kind of touching...


----------

